
Proxyjump, the SSH option you probably never heard of - based2
https://medium.com/maverislabs/proxyjump-the-ssh-option-you-probably-never-heard-of-2d7e41d43464
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ham7tg/proxyju...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ham7tg/proxyjump_the_ssh_option_you_probably_never_heard/)

